# wanted motor pacing bike



## kccomet (Nov 11, 2013)

looking to buy motor pacing bike, parts, advertising, what have you got


----------



## thehugheseum (Nov 11, 2013)

Do you mean the bike that followed a pace bike? They are better called stayer

If your after a actual motor pacer I have 1 in the process of recreation and another materializing both very early and very expensive and are 1898-1902 era


----------



## kccomet (Nov 11, 2013)

im wanting to buy an original stayer bicycle, which paced behind the motor bikes


----------



## corbettclassics (Nov 11, 2013)

thehugheseum said:


> Do you mean the bike that followed a pace bike? They are better called stayer
> 
> If your after a actual motor pacer I have 1 in the process of recreation and another materializing both very early and very expensive and are 1898-1902 era




I would like to see it myself.  Is it German, English, French, American etc etc ???

Here is a French bike turned Motor pacer.  Many of the bikes back then were just
track bikes with reversed forks.  Certain companies like Corona, Brennabor, Afficke
and Bastide would make special Stayer bikes for certain riders.  Some guys just couldn't
afford to have a real pacing machine so they used their track bikes.  Even Reggie Macnamarra
famous 6 day rider reversed his forks on his CCM Flyer and went pacing.  I have many
pictures of stayer riders who have done this.

This a "Zinger" French bike …about 1903 ( I brought it back from Paris on my visit around 1990 )





Here's some of my other Stayers


----------



## thehugheseum (Nov 11, 2013)

the stayer king!!!  awesome bikes and such a neat era........yes i know they still do it but the pre roller bar era is psycho

  the bikes im building are the actual motored pacers,both are recreations around era motors/pics.....any help or info greatly appreciated


----------



## corbettclassics (Nov 11, 2013)

Here's a real pacing bike - Stayer - BASTIDE

I sold this one but the buyer hasn't paid for it so, it still hangs on my wall.
Sits next to a 1935 German "Diamant" Stayer bike ( another real one! )


----------



## thehugheseum (Nov 11, 2013)

hey stayer king.........what do you know about the 1898-1902 era motor pacers.......like the motorized bike the stayer was behind?


----------



## corbettclassics (Nov 11, 2013)

thehugheseum said:


> hey stayer king.........what do you know about the 1898-1902 era motor pacers.......like the motorized bike the stayer was behind?




I think they were really unreliable around those early years and many guys were killed.  They would spill oil etc.. and
the rider would slip and get hit by the other pacing machine.  I have seen several for sale in the U.K.  Brennabor was
pretty popular with those big motors.  What is it you actually want to know?  I don't know a lot about the motors but maybe
I can help with something.  You can always PM me

Are you building a motor like this one with the long swept back bars - long tank?


----------



## thehugheseum (Nov 11, 2013)

bout to pm ya..........no the later bikes were those long bar non tandem affairs,im not exactly sure when the change happened but the long bar single seaters which really havent changed much since the change happened arent a interest to me right now since they exist already.........im interested and building the very earliest of these















heres the later ones


----------



## corbettclassics (Nov 11, 2013)

Yeah .. the Headstrom and the Orient are beautiful machines.  Very early indeed.  Trying to remember
where I saw one of these.  We'll talk ...


----------



## thehugheseum (Nov 11, 2013)

i think one collector has recreated loosely a pacer around a de dion but he wont let you take pics.........as far as reliability,i think its hard to imagine......lots going on......as for oil everywhere motorcycle motors in general were "total loss" up into the early 30s meaning the oil you put in a tank was not recirculated but pissed out,leaked out and "breathed" out


----------



## corbettclassics (Nov 11, 2013)

And we must remember …… Jim started this thread looking for Stayer stuff.  I almost feel like we hijacked his thread.

Hey .. sorry 'bout that Jim.  We'll find you some stuff.  My 1935 German stayer is right up your alley ( will be restored though )

You know my email Jim…..


----------



## thehugheseum (Nov 11, 2013)

full hijack.............no worries,your the guy so he will get what he wanted..............to be perfectly honest its the most amazing moment in american and world history........as far as i can tell there were never more popular/well paid entertainers......and i really knew almost nothing about stayers and pacers until somewhat recently......i cant think of a more important bike than an early stayer


----------



## kccomet (Nov 11, 2013)

no worries about the hijack. glad to see my post get a little air play. these bikes are fairly rare and dont get much credit in the bike hobby. as bill stated and hes the man, there were a lot of pacing bikes, turn your fork but not so many true stayers. heres one of my favorite bikes a bastide stayer. give me a call bill.


----------



## kccomet (Nov 15, 2013)

bump, anybody,,,something, a lead a part anything


----------



## corbettclassics (Nov 15, 2013)

I gave you a TOP SECRET lead.  Did you follow up on it and get one?


----------



## kccomet (Nov 16, 2013)

i cant say im sworn to silence


----------



## Harvest Cyclery (May 17, 2015)

Some historic NYC Stayer stuff that has fallen in my lap recently. Bit by the bug.

Blueprints are for out new sign, modeled after Letourneur's landspeed bike with Jose's chainring.


----------



## vincev (May 17, 2015)

Very interesting thread.


----------



## Underground Bicycle Shop (Jun 24, 2018)

Vincent “Pusha” Madonna. 1922 National Stayer Champion


----------



## corbettclassics (Jul 1, 2018)

Here's something a little different for you to figure out the concept..


----------

